# VPN Connects Now What?



## tron2020 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello - I have a client who has asked me to transfer some files using the company VPN. They sent over some connection information but no instruction. I found some step by step guides online. I used the "Network" Under "system Preferences" to add them as (VPN PPTP). That worked and it is showing as connected. The problem is I don't see any folder or application anywhere? They gave me a link I tried in safari but it did not do anything? What do I use to see or move the files?


----------



## Sidzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

Once you are connected you will need to find the network share that has the file destination. Go through Network Places or Network Neighborhood in Windows, depending on the version. They will have a server listed, on that server should be network shares. If you have the name of the server and share name you can actually just open a window and in the address type \\theirservername\theirsharename.... use their info ... and it will open the folder they pointed you to.


----------



## tron2020 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well They did give me something of that type. "\\theirservername\theirsharename...."
When I type it into my browser (safari) I get a page that says :Safair cannot open page". I have been told the link they emailed is correct but who knows?


----------



## Sidzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

Are you on a MAC? You would need to use the finder for that. There should be a network option in the finder. (I am not really a MAC guy.) If it is a Windows based machine, don't use a web browser. Just use Windows Explorer.


----------



## tron2020 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for taking a look a this. I am on a mac. Also not sure where to type the \\theirservername\theirsharename....

I am looking for a network option. But it is not going well.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Open Finder, Go in menubar, Connect to Server...

P.S. You may have to put smb: in front of address.


----------



## tron2020 (Oct 23, 2012)

That looks good. I found it. I entered the link. It does not connect but it does try.


----------



## Sidzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is an article that may help.
http://guides.macrumors.com/Networking_Windows_with_Mac_OS_X


----------



## tron2020 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, I will work through the article.


----------

